# New trapper question



## Cagefan20 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok i traped last year the last two weeks of ny got coyoteand fox this year just started and i got a ****. I have 3 sets around a feild yotes are around. I have 2 dirt hole and a scent post. Caught **** in dirt hole yesterday and today the scent post trap #2 was layin on the side of my trap bed pan side up and not set off. I use buckweat hulls but i can blend it in really good im scent free im sure of it. So i reset it. Could it be a yote or **** and wat happend


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Good grief does that ever sound familiar. I am told its **** that do that. If the whole trap is moved I would say its for sure ****. I am very careful of my scent as well. But half of my traps every day look like they were dusted of with a feather duster. :******: I wonder if im not sifting enough dirt over the pan? Those buggers feel it and rat ya out. If I'm water trapping and have a mud bottom those **** flip my trap about half the time or more. So I feel your pain Man. If anyone has any tips please share.


----------

